# M - 9 - Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway



## ghazi52

.....................
*The Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M9) has been entrusted to Frontier Works Organisation for the next 25 years on Built-Operate-Transfer basis.*

*Scope of work is as under:-*

*1-* Widening of 136 km 4 lanes road into 6 Lane facility.
*2-* Rehabilitation of Existing 4 lanes.
*3-* Construction of 275 Km 2x Lane Service Road on either side of M-9
*4-* Construction of 8 x Interchanges.
*5-*Improvement of Karachi and Hyderabad Toll Plazas into 24 x lane facilities.
*6-* Introduce Weigh Stations on new interchanges to check overloading
*7-* Construction of 2 x Service Areas.
*8- *Construction of 2 x Trauma Centres.

• FWO to undertake the project on BOT Basis through bank financing with no cost to Government Exchequer.

• FWO will pay *Rs. 143.1 Billion as NHA share* and *Rs. 109 Billion as Tax* to the Government of Pakistan in next 25 years.

Project summary. 




_








Today





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

Good work. it will cover all expenses of building within 5 years and rest will go to army. in this case army will earn some money for their need


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

@Qalandari Thank Bilawal Zardari for his development.


----------



## Arsalan

i hope good plantation is done on the sides. 
Now this may sound stupid but it will be necessary. Not only will this increase the tree cover but in this scorching heat the asphalt road will be baked, good tress cover on sides will help us tackle that plus there are not many three like this in that area so any increase will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Hows the road quality? is it same like M2 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Major Sam said:


> Hows the road quality? is it same like M2 ?



M2 roads Built by Concrete initially, now most of the M2 is Asphalt road, like that that M9 also built by Asphalt.


----------



## singlefighter

Govt has to build more projects on built operate transfer that will reduce the burden on govt and facilities private sector as well we hope govt will keep going on this type of work


----------



## ghazi52

Danish saleem said:


> M2 roads Built by Concrete initially, now most of the M2 is Asphalt road, like that that M9 also built by Asphalt.



I think Concrete is only at some spots at salt range. rest of the M2 is asphalt road.
M1 is completely asphalt road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

ghazi52 said:


> I think Concrete is only at some spots at salt range. rest of the M2 is asphalt road.
> M1 is completely asphalt road



What i meant is, like on M2 the smoothness and quality of road is way different than other highways. So i wanted to ask hows the quality of M9 in comparison with M2. Especially with M2 section from Bhera to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major Sam said:


> What i meant is, like on M2 the smoothness and quality of road is way different than other highways. So i wanted to ask hows the quality of M9 in comparison with M2. Especially with M2 section from Bhera to Lahore.



True.
M1 is same as M2. Last year I traveled myself on both.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Quality of all motorways are pretty much the same except the patches where fighter plane can land. M1 and M2 has 10 stretches of fighter plane landing and take off areas. we do not know about all other motorways. knowing Pak Military, I am sure they have some patches on all highways, exact location is anybody's guess.


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> I think Concrete is only at some spots at salt range. rest of the M2 is asphalt road.
> M1 is completely asphalt road



no Brother, M2 was completely concrete road initially, now after repairing its turned into asphalt.


----------



## ghazi52

syed_yusuf said:


> M1 and M2 has 10 stretches of fighter plane landing and take off areas. we do not know about all other motorways. knowing Pak Military, I am sure they have some patches on all highways, exact location is anybody's guess.



Everybody knows. They are clear identification. They have extra build ups and central portions are temporary. can be removed..



Danish saleem said:


> no Brother, M2 was completely concrete road initially, now after repairing its turned into asphalt.



As you wish.................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> Everybody knows. They are clear identification. They have extra build ups and central portions are temporary. can be removed..
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish.................................................



u r my brother, so i accept your wish 
is that ok now.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Karachi mey ay din traffic jam ho jata .motorway ka achar dalay?


----------



## Danish saleem

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Karachi mey ay din traffic jam ho jata .motorway ka achar dalay?



u know what is the meaning of motorway??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viking 63

where are the pictures guys ???


----------



## ghazi52

Viking 63 said:


> where are the pictures guys ???



They are there Bro. Enjoy............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nasir Waheed

concrete pouring of deck slab at bridge near lucky cement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

So here is the November review

They have opened around 60-65 kms of road for traffic so far on both sides with proper lane markings except for few kms. Whoever claims or merely feels the road quality is not up to the mark needs to drive on the completed section. The drive is an absolute charm. The quality feels great, lane width seems fine to me but the left most lane seems smaller. Again I m saying it just from the look of it, I have not measured it or anything. 

What they have done is they have divided the road in 3 sections. 30-40 kms from Karachi side and 30 kms approx from Hyderabad side is under construction, where as the middle 60-65 kms portion has been completed except for few bridges on that stretch. All the intersections are also under construction and speed is top notch. If they continue at this speed, there is no way they can't open the entire road by June 2017. They can always give finalization touches like fencing, construction of service roads, service areas etc by December 2017 which is the actual completion time. 

Diversions are still in shambles and the entire road is safety hazard with no proper sign boards and directions. A lot has been said about these two issues however it seems NHA and FWO simply don't give a damn. Very unprofessional indeed. There are actually patches where no one seems to have any idea where to go and the only way is to follow the vehicles ahead of you, which sometimes gets you lost and you reach a dead end. Its shocking how FWO, NHA or even motorway police doesn't care about these issues. I mean this is one of the most heavily used highways of the country and it is being converted to a motorway, how can you not take care of these things?

NH&MP will have to enforce strict lane discipline as people don't follow it here. They need to create awareness that right most lane is for overtaking and emergencies only. People keep driving in that lane continuously. Lane discipline will have to be strictly followed considering the volume of heavy duty vehicles on this road.


----------



## ghazi52

Almost completed sections. Looks nice and no less than M-2.
*Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*M-9 motorway project : 76 km to be opened for traffic by month end*’

HYDERABAD: More than half of the 132-kilometre-long M-9 motorway project between Karachi and Hyderabad will be completed and opened for traffic by the end of this month.

The Superhighway Construction Operation and Rehabilitation Engineering Limited (SCORE) assured the Sindh High Court (SHC) that it will also immediately address the road safety problems and complaints of the locals.

The Hyderabad circuit bench, comprising Justice Salahuddin Panhwar and Justice Muhammad Iqbal Mahar, heard on Thursday two identical petitions regarding the M-9 motorway project.

“… that major portion of the road, which is 76 kilometres, will be opened preferably by the end of this year,” the order quoted Brig (retd) Tahir Raja, chief operating officer of SCORE, which is a subsidiary of Frontier Works Organization, as assuring.

The official further gave his word to the bench that SCORE, which has been collecting the toll tax from the two old toll plazas of the Super Highway for over a year, will immediately desist the practice. “… they will charge the tax on [the] new road as per the sketch,” the order noted.

During the hearing, Advocate Sajjad Chandio, counsel for the petitioner, pointed out to the court that SCORE failed to comply with the November 24 SHC order for the improvement of the condition of diversion roads and limited their length to 2.5km.

The COO claimed that currently, there are seven diversion roads in the project with all except one measuring 2.5km. The only larger diversion of three kilometres will soon be curtailed to the permissible limit, he said.

Brig Raja told the court that an eight-member committee comprising five officials from the National Highway Authority (NHA) and three from SCORE has been formed to address the grievances.

According to a report submitted by SCORE, the NHA and Motorway police will provide a certified list of casualties caused by the construction works on the road to the company for processing of compensation cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

So here is the December review.

They have almost completed 70-75kms on both sides. Again I'd say the drive is a charm. People complaining about the quality need to wait for the whole highway to complete, we should give FWO that much benefit of doubt. And considering they shall be responsible to maintain the road for next 25 years, I am sure they will not build a sub standard highway which needs maintenance and repair every now and then. 

They have almost finished the portion from DHA City all the way to Toll Plaza on Hyderabad side with km stretch remaining on Hyderabad side. Bridges are being widened and interchanges being built. Considering their speed I don't think they should take more than 2 months to complete the section all the way to Hyderabad toll plaza including widening of bridges. Interchanges however might need more time.

That brings us to the section between DHA city and Sohrab Goth. Considering not much work has been done on this more than 50k long portion, I don't think they'll be able to complete the entire motorway by June 2017. I'll give it a Dec 17 date, possibly a couple of months earlier but no sooner. 

We need to keep in mind that building this motorway is no easy task comparing to other motorways for multiple reasons:

- This is a highway to motorway conversion project which means uprooting the existing road, dig it up, level it, widen it and then carpet it.

- This is one of the busiest if not the busiest road in Pakistan so traffic is massive. 

Now lets come to the not so good parts

Despite lots of hue and cry, media coverage, accidents, fatalities, court orders etc it seems NHA and FWO simply don't give a damn about the safety aspects.

- Lack of proper sign boards overall especially in case of diversions. Its only when you need to turn for the diversion that you actually see a sign board, nothing to warn you in advance, so if you are driving at even normal speed, be careful. 

- Absolutely pathetic quality of diversions. Have said so much about it already. Absolutely disgusting.

- Chaos at diversions as drivers tend to go in different directions with no one in sight to help.

- Traffic jams have become too common now at certain portions only due to above mentioned points.

- Height of the block/road separator in the middle seems to be an issue as it doesn't hide lights coming from opposite direction.

- According to the court, one diversion can not be more than 2.5km long but who cares, many of them are.

- As mentioned above, the points where bridges are being widened or intersections built, they have created diversions at those places but again no warning nothing. You are driving at normal speed and suddenly you see a diversions sign from few meters away and you have to put sudden brakes. Extremely dangerous it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Installing......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate the completed section of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorways (M-9) on 3rd of February 2017. The 75 Km completed section of M-9 from Lucky Cement. 
04 interchanges i.e. Dada Bhoy Interchange, Industrial Valley Interchange, Nooriabad Interchange and Thano Bola Khan Interchange have been completed on this section. These interchanges will provide access to various areas including Keer Thar National Park, Jhmpeer, Kinjhar Jheel and Thano Ahmed Khan. In addition, 05 bridges while two Trauma Centres at Nooriabad and Damba Goth have also been completed.

The 136 km Karachi-Hyderabad Motorways project was commenced on 17th September 2015 which is expected to be completed by March 17, 2018 with a cost of Rs. 36 billion. Construction on 120km has started including interchanges, 5 bridges, 197 km service road and plantation on 40 km.

At present, the government is spending Rs. 1200 billion on various roads infrastructure, which will change the economic outlook of the country. The under construction motorways projects include Thakot-Havelian, Lahore-Abdul Hakeem (M-3), Sukkur-Multan Motorway (M-5), Gojra-Shorkot and Shorkot-Khaniwal. After the completion of these projects, the total length of motorways will reach 2000 km.

Under the directions of the Prime Minister, National Highways Authority is proactively pursuing these projects of immense national importance. Keeping the strategic location of Pakistan in consideration, the present government has started some revolutionary projects like China Pakistan Economic Corridor consisting of a long network of motorways and expressways from Khunjrab to Gwadar.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1073370392790658

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Inaugurates 75 KM section of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway M-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

They are leaving enough space on both sides under bridge so they can add two extra lanes in future.. I look like they are using their brain... but not splashing money..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## adil_minhas

ghazi52 said:


>



Is this sort of median employed to save land, or is it common all over?


----------



## Super Falcon

Not satisfied untill 12 to 18 Wheller provided separate road I'm frequent traveler of KHI to hyd


----------



## TOPGUN

adil_minhas said:


> Is this sort of median employed to save land, or is it common all over?



Its very common here in the US as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## CHACHA"G"

ghazi52 said:


>


*Extremely bad road (If u compare it with other Motorways of Pakistan). You will find Tractor-trolley , Bikes and what not on this , Mainly no side fence , Need much more improvement , "work in progress though" see what comes out of it.
But PM inaugurated it , And yes its not fully complete . 
I travelled on this few week back. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Extremely bad road (If u compare it with other Motorways of Pakistan). You will find Tractor-trolley , Bikes and what not on this , Mainly no side fence , Need much more improvement , "work in progress though" see what comes out of it.
> But PM inaugurated it , And yes its not fully complete .
> I travelled on this few week back. *



Remember this was highway before being converted to motorway. Islamabad-Lahore motorway was new route. They should have made 4 lanes on each side.


----------



## My-Analogous

ghazi52 said:


>



Why we always find trucks and heavy traffic on fast track?. Motorway police must give them heavy fine so that they know which lane they have to drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan................No rule .. No law....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-9 likely to be opened on August 14

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) is all set to complete the Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) by August this year, almost seven months ahead of its scheduled completion date.

The project is likely to be inaugurated on August 14, well before the time in view of its unusual importance as around 80% of the trade activities in the country are going to be linked with this route.

The cost of the project is Rs44 billion and, once completed, it is likely to bring a revolution in terms of connecting the country’s vital economic centres with the upcountry by facilitating the movement of heavy commercial vehicles originating from the Karachi Port and Port Qasim.

It will also facilitate the traffic coming from Karachi Northern Bypass (KNBP) and Makran Coastal Highway (MCH), say the documents available with The Express Tribune.

Connecting the country’s two important commercial centres – Karachi and Hyderabad – the M-9 will carry around 35 thousand vehicles every day. These vehicles include 18-20 thousand heavy commercial vehicles originating from Karachi Port and Port Qasim, according to the documents.

The project was started in September 2015 under public-private partnership as the government was short of funds to finance this project. The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) is its contractor and concessionaire.

The first 80km-long section of the motorway has already been successfully completed. It was inaugurated in February 2017. “It is one of the mega projects on which the government has not spent a single penny,” said NHA spokesperson Kashif Zaman.

He said the M-9 was being built according to the best international standards along with a 200 km-long 4-lane service road, which means 2-lanes on either side of the motorway. “This is the first motorway in Pakistan that will have four-lane service roads on either side, as usually there is fencing,” he said.

He said it will have 8 new interchanges at Malir, Dumba Goth, Lucky Cement, Power Cement, Noriabad, Thano Bulla Khan and Bolari. These interchanges will link the adjoining areas with the motorway thus facilitating the movement and boosting economic activities.

Meanwhile, in order to facilitate smooth movement of traffic and minimise risks of accidents, provision of proper diversions has been ensured during the construction.

“The rest areas will be equipped with all essential facilities such as restaurant, medical centre, mosque, fuel station, mini workshop, business centres and toilets,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> M-9 likely to be opened on August 14
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) is all set to complete the Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) by August this year, almost seven months ahead of its scheduled completion date.
> 
> The project is likely to be inaugurated on August 14, well before the time in view of its unusual importance as around 80% of the trade activities in the country are going to be linked with this route.
> 
> The cost of the project is Rs44 billion and, once completed, it is likely to bring a revolution in terms of connecting the country’s vital economic centres with the upcountry by facilitating the movement of heavy commercial vehicles originating from the Karachi Port and Port Qasim.




InShaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5khanm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*4K short video M-9 super highways Karachi to Hyderabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Affan-khan

no 


ghazi52 said:


> *4K short video M-9 super highways Karachi to Hyderabad*


nobody using middle lane. where is motorway police


----------



## F86 Saber

ghazi52 said:


> *4K short video M-9 super highways Karachi to Hyderabad*



Is it a Motorway? because i could see bikes and Rikshaws on it.


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

What do you mean. Bikes and Rickshaws do have motor Engines.


----------



## defence_analyst

This motorway should have been 8 lanes instead of 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Dr Shaheryar said:


> What do you mean. Bikes and Rickshaws do have motor Engines.



Bikes are Rikshaws are not allowed on Motoways, in case you don't know.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan................No rule .. No law....


Pak is a "hard country"!!!!!!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Interchange*

Bahria Town Karachi to build its own dedicated interchange on M-9 Motorway. Agreement signed with FWO. Bahria Town to entirely bear the costs of construction which is worth billions of Rupees.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi M9 Interchange (BTK M9)*







The interchange is planned, designed and constructed to provide the ingress to and egress from Bahria Town Karachi (BTK) – one of the largest residential complex of Pakistan situated on the under-construction Karachi-Hyderabad M-9 Motorway.

Scope of Services

Detailed Design of M-9 in front of BTK, underpasses, bridges, causeways and access roads along with drainage, pumping stations and electrification etc.


----------



## ghazi52

Service roads. Rest Areas


----------



## ghazi52

136 Km...... 6 lanes *M-9* completed
The contract of the motorway was given to Frontier Works Organization (FWO) under Built Operation Transfer model,

The 136km-long motorway starts from Sohrab Goth at Lyari Expressway and ends at the T-Junction of Jamshoro, at a cost of Rs 44.2 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pedestrian Bridge Completed On Karachi Hyderabad Motorway by iKAN Engineering Services (Pvt) Ltd.*


----------



## ghazi52

Latest satellite image for Interchanges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## xyxmt

bacho said:


> This motorway should have been 8 lanes instead of 6.



Chalo mitao isey, dubara se banain


----------



## Viking 63

ghazi52 said:


> *Pedestrian Bridge Completed On Karachi Hyderabad Motorway by iKAN Engineering Services (Pvt) Ltd.*


Looking at this Bridge it might take entire day to cross it !! LOL / what non-sense.


----------



## F86 Saber

Viking 63 said:


> Looking at this Bridge it might take entire day to cross it !! LOL / what non-sense.



You don't say??? And the award for dumbest post of 2018 so far goes to...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

F86 Saber said:


> You don't say??? And the award for dumbest post of 2018 so far goes to...........



just negativity and negativity that it!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is the point of a god damn bridget in middle of desert , there is no one in sight looking to cross the road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery for BTK Interchange


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite Imagery for Lucky Cement Interchange - Feb 2018


----------



## ghazi52

M - 9 connection to Bahria Town


----------



## AsianLion

Very interesting project, seems like from Peshawar- Islamabad- Lahore to Multan and then Sukker to Hyderbad and Karachi - M lines, Motorway is on way to completion.!! That will be a major breakthrough in connecting Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bridge Work Near Baqai Medical University*




























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Viking 63 said:


> Looking at this Bridge it might take entire day to cross it !! LOL / what non-sense.





AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is the point of a god damn bridget in middle of desert , there is no one in sight looking to cross the road


Looking at that ramp, the bridge is probably meant mainly for cyclists and motor cyclists, which would be a huge convenience for the people living/traveling in the area, and will also ensure that they do not take apart the highway barriers, as is common in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria underpass main tunnels roof casting started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Satellite Imagery for Interchanges


----------



## Super Falcon

I use hyd khi motorway weekly bases i live in hyd inly blunder done that when u need to bring new systems in motorway

No lights at night
Heavy Truckdont have their dedicated lines
Over priced toll ttax


190 rs for 1000 cc car is too much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M9*


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway M9. SINDH .


----------



## ghazi52

The red square is Lucky Cement Interchange and Red circle would be DHA Interchange and both have a distance of less than 2.5KM.
Moreover there is a connecting road highlighted in yellow from DHA City towards Lucky Interchange.


----------



## ghazi52

*View of 136 KM Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9 *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

*Aerial view of M9 Motorway stretching through Jam Shoro. M9 Motorway is a 135 km long motorway which connects Karachi to Hyderabad. Photo by @taimi_ali 




*


----------



## ghazi52

April 4th Update. it appears no service roads are being made, apart from some interchanges, everything is done. There are no service areas and their is still direct access to all the shops/ pumps on the roadside.


----------



## ghazi52

*Work progress Karachi Bahria town Underpass M9 motorway*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Only two interchanges remain to break ground as per following list?

Jamshoro (Sart of Motorway)
Bholari
Thano Bulla Khan
Nooriabad
Industrial Valley
Dada Bhoy
DHA City
N-5 Link Road
Bahria Town
*Memon Goth
Malir*
M-10 Northern Bypass
Bakhar Goth (End of Motorway/Beginning of Lyari Expressway)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DCK Interchange ...M-9 ,,Work In Progress*



















..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi Interchange (M-9 Motorway) Latest Updates - December 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Underpass Bahria Town Karachi M-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bharia Town Interchange


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


>



no boundaries..pedestrians were walking on the side , cars were making a left turn entry to the motorway from mud roads.....they need to fix this soon before an accident happens..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Unique experiments made on M9 only, wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Unique experiments made on M9 only, wow


What is going on here????????


----------



## ghazi52

I think , this seems to be U turn for both sides.



Syed1. said:


> What is going on here????????


----------



## ghazi52

DHA City Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Hyderabad Toll Plaza on the M-9 Motorway ( Hyderabad-Karachi ).

It is the largest toll plaza in Pakistan comprising 24 lanes and 24 toll booths, which will reduce traffic congestion and travel time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

New Hyderabad Toll Plaza on M-9 has been completed and operational with effect from 24 Dec 2020 . 

This largest toll plaza of the country, comprising 24 lane with 6 entry and 18 exit points, will substantially help in eliminating traffic congestion, thus, ensuring contented commuting with reduced entry / exit time. Besides, state of the art IT infrastructure linked with hybrid power system shall be supporting uninterrupted tolling operations for a peaceful and smooth traffic flow.

#Karachi #M9 #Karachi #Pakistan #Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DHA City Karachi, Motorway M9 Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

M-9 should needs to bring to the Motorway standard, same like M-2 or M-5.

*Scope of the work is as under according to Contract document of M-9 signed by NHA and FWO/Contractors.

1-* Widening of 136 km 4 lanes road into 6 Lane facility.* [Completed]
2-* Rehabilitation of Existing 4 lanes. *[Completed]
3-* Construction of 275 Km 2x Lane Service Road on either side of M-9 *[Didn't start yet]
4-* Construction of 8 x Interchanges. *[Completed]
5-*Improvement of Karachi and Hyderabad Toll Plazas into 24 x lane facilities.* [Completed]
6-* Introduce Weigh Stations on new interchanges to check overloading *[Not sure]
7-* Construction of 2 x Service Areas. *[Didn't start yet]
8- *Construction of 2 x Trauma Centres.* [Didn't start yet]*


----------

